# Please ID



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought as Caribe and i was wondering if Frank can give me a complete ID on this p

View attachment 109886

View attachment 109887


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think you have reds!!

baby caribe

View attachment 109891


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Henry 79 said:


> i think you have reds!!
> 
> baby caribe
> 
> View attachment 109891


i just tAlked to the owner and he said yes they are caribe and they are wild caught, so well see what happens.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

In my opinion they're too small to tell for sure. I think the ones in Henry's pics are bigger than the ones you have.

I'm just curious..... I noticed youre from MD. Where did you buy them from? Riverdale Pets, maybe?

They look nice regardless









At second glance, I can see a light humeral blemish on your fish. They're probably caribe if thats what they were sold to you as.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

GoJamieGo said:


> In my opinion they're too small to tell for sure. I think the ones in Henry's pics are bigger than the ones you have.
> 
> I'm just curious..... I noticed youre from MD. Where did you buy them from? Riverdale Pets, maybe?
> 
> They look nice regardless


 Yep I got them from Riverdale Pets. Not far away from me at all. 27 mile ssouth of baltimore


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

NickNick said:


> In my opinion they're too small to tell for sure. I think the ones in Henry's pics are bigger than the ones you have.
> 
> I'm just curious..... I noticed youre from MD. Where did you buy them from? Riverdale Pets, maybe?
> 
> They look nice regardless


 Yep I got them from Riverdale Pets. Not far away from me at all. 27 mile ssouth of baltimore
[/quote]

If you bought them from Richard, I'm almost positive that they're caribe..... He knows his P's.

Nice pickup!!!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

GoJamieGo said:


> In my opinion they're too small to tell for sure. I think the ones in Henry's pics are bigger than the ones you have.
> 
> I'm just curious..... I noticed youre from MD. Where did you buy them from? Riverdale Pets, maybe?
> 
> They look nice regardless


 Yep I got them from Riverdale Pets. Not far away from me at all. 27 mile ssouth of baltimore
[/quote]

If you bought them from Richard, I'm almost positive that they're caribe..... He knows his P's.

Nice pickup!!!








[/quote]

Yeah i just talked to Richard a few minutes ago. yeah


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

man. they look like reds to me.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe they are cariba. Expecially with the comments saying that "Richard" knows his fish. A few different people have said that already, which leads me to believe they are not reds.








~Taylor~


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I am 99% Sure they are Caribe's. If you look at the fish closely you can see the Humeral Dot Developing. In both pics, the top pic the second fish from the left you can see one slightly and same with the fish in the bottom pic. I Wish i could find some Young Caribe like them. Awesome pickup!

-Justin


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> I am 99% Sure they are Caribe's. If you look at the fish closely you can see the Humeral Dot Developing. In both pics, the top pic the second fish from the left you can see one slightly and same with the fish in the bottom pic. I Wish i could find some Young Caribe like them. Awesome pickup!
> 
> -Justin


I agree with you... We can see a little faded humeral spot on 3 of them









Nice pick up, I think they are P. caribe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

In less then a month you will know for sure. They look like cariba to me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It appears a humeral spot is developing. I'm not sure exactly when that spot develops, but like scavee said, in one month you'll know for sure.


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

my quess is that yah they are baby caribe.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

How large are they? Don't guess please.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

p natteri 
it has red eyes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Old thread.


----------

